# wenn's auch ein Viertelpfund ist



## poisongift

Kontext:


> “Das Mus scheint mir gut, weig sie mir doch vier Lot ab, liebe Frau, wenn’s *auch* ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht darauf an.“



Gilt das Wort "auch" hier als Modalpartikel?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich halte _wenn auch _​für eine zweiteilige Konjunktion.


----------



## perpend

"Auch" just seems like an adverb to me.


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich halte _wenn auch _​für eine zweiteilige Konjunktion.



Ich denke, diese Interpretation als Konjunktionaladverb wäre eher bei 'auch wenn' gegeben.
Wenn ich den Maestro Kwon richtig verstanden habe, dann wird diese Anwendung von 'auch' wohl meist als Gradpartikel bezeichnet. 
...oder eben als Modalpartikel -- womit wir nun alle möglichen Varianten genannt hätten! 

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich Kwon's Dissertation nur kurz überflogen habe, also keine Gewähr!


----------



## perpend

Dissecting the German "wenn's auch ein Viertelpfund ist", I get "even if it's *also/only/about* a quarter of a pound".

"_also/only/about_" are all adverbs for me, but I guess it's about the German.


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> Dissecting the German "wenn's auch ein Viertelpfund ist", I get "even if it's *also/only/about* a quarter of a pound".



Yes, within this fragment it also could be interpreted as a pure adverb but when you look at the whole sentence, it's clear that it has the function of some sort of emphasizer particle.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Dissecting the German "wenn's auch ein Viertelpfund ist", I get "even if it's *also/only/about* a quarter of a pound".
> "_also/only/about_" are all adverbs for me, but I guess it's about the German.


 Please re-consider your translation, perpend.  Where do you get the meaning of 'even' from? There is only 'wenn', if you interpret 'auch' as _also._  The only way to understand _even if _is to regard ''wenn auch'' as one concessive conjunction ('zweiteilig', as SR correctly said).


----------



## perpend

I guess an "und" is maybe elided.

*und *wenn's auch ...

I still register "auch" as an adverb.

I also register that there isn't a source for this text.


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> I also register that there isn't a source for this text.



It's from the "Star Wars Saga" of the 19th century: Brothers Grimm's fairy tale collection!  (the episode with 'Das tapfere Schneiderlein')


----------



## perpend

Thanks for source.


----------



## cuore romano

perpend said:


> I guess an "und" is maybe elided.
> 
> *und *wenn's auch ...
> 
> I still register "auch" as an adverb.
> 
> *I also register that there isn't a source for this text.*




Das tapfere Schneiderlein 
http://www.marburg.de/de/111692


*und *wenn's auch ... 


_Das Mus scheint mir gut, w*ie*g sie mir doch vier Lot ab, liebe Frau, wenn’s *auch* ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht darauf an.“     


_Sorry... Hatte nicht mehr aktualisiert...


----------



## bearded

Even if you add 'und' (which is not  in the original), in my opinion the meaning doesn't change :  ''Wiegt *S*ie doch vier Lot ab, liebe Frau, und wenn's auch (= auch wenn es) ein Viertelpfund ist...''. Cuore romano apparently did not express an opinion about the nature of that 'auch', which for me belongs to 'wenn'.  If you change the sentence to read ''sollte es auch ein Viertelpfund sein'', i.e. without 'wenn' - and 'auch' becomes more clearly an adverb - that 'auch' retains nevertheless its concessive value like in ''wenn's auch...''.


----------



## Frieder

Schauen wir doch einmal, was dieser satz überhaupt bedeutet:

Wiegen Sie mir doch bitte vier Lot (ca. 70g) ab. Aber (auch) wenn es ein viertel Pfund (125g) sein sollte, soll's mir recht sein.

Das ist die Bedeutung von "wenn's auch" im Original: Aber wenn es / selbst wenn es.


----------



## cuore romano

Frieder said:


> Schauen wir doch einmal, was dieser satz überhaupt bedeutet:
> 
> Wiegen Sie mir doch bitte vier Lot (ca. 70g) ab. Aber (auch) wenn es ein viertel Pfund (125g) sein sollte, soll's mir recht sein.
> 
> Das ist die Bedeutung von "wenn's auch" im Original: Aber wenn es / selbst wenn es.






_Cuore romano apparently did not express an opinion about the nature of that 'auch', which for me belongs to 'wenn'._ 
Sorry.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> Wiegt *S*ie doch vier Lot ab


"_w*ie*g sie mir doch vier Lot ab_" < ... >

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Das Thema "Wieg sie mir doch vier Lot ab" wird nun in diesem neuen Thread behandelt.


----------



## bearded

Also 'selbst wenn' = auch wenn = wenn auch.   Wenn ich richtig verstehe, ist es jetzt einstimmig eine konzessive Konjunktion (SR, BM, Frieder, cuore).


----------



## bearded

cuore romano said:


> _Cuore romano apparently did not express an opinion about the nature of that 'auch', which for me belongs to 'wenn'._
> Sorry.


 Es war ja kein Vorwurf!  Ich war nur gespannt, was Deine Meinung dazu ist, und jetzt hast Du ''selbst wenn'' gebilligt. Danke Dir.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Interessant finde ich auch den Ausdruck der Konzessivität durch _Inversion + auch_:

_Ist der Weg auch weit, (so) gehe ich dennoch zu Fuß.

_Noch interessanter:
Konzessivsatz im Vorvorfeld:
_Ist der Weg auch weit, ich gehe dennoch zu Fuß._
Puristen mögen statt des Kommas einen Doppelpunkt gebrauchen und den Hauptsatz mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen lassen.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Also 'selbst wenn' = auch wenn = wenn auch. Wenn ich richtig verstehe, ist es jetzt einstimmig eine konzessive Konjunktion (SR, BM, Frieder, cuore).



Fast einstimmig! 
Die konzessive Funktion des Satzes bestreite ich auch gar nicht, möchte jedoch anmerken:
*) Die konzessive Funktion bleibt auch erhalten, wenn man 'auch' fallen lässt:
"... und wenn’s ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht darauf an."

*) Austausch von 'auch' mit vergleichbaren Gradpartikeln, erzeugen semantisch vergleichbare Sätze:
"... und wenn’s *sogar/fast/eben/ausgerechnet* ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht darauf an."

'auch' hat in diesem Satz die gleichen Merkmale und erfüllt alle Anforderungen an Gradpartikeln, somit ist die Interpretation als Gradpartikel gleichwertig, wenn nicht gar vorrangig, im Vergleich zur Konjunktion zu betrachten.
Es wäre genau umgekehrt bei der Wortstellung "auch wenn's ein Viertelpfund ist". Obwohl auch hier beide Interpretationen möglich und korrekt sind, scheint die Funktion der Konjunktion offensichtlicher.


----------



## bearded

> manfy:
> Die konzessive Funktion bleibt auch erhalten, wenn man 'auch' fallen lässt


Bitte nicht vergessen, dass das Wort 'und' im Original fehlt.  Wenn man nun beides, 'und' und 'auch', weglässt, bleibt der Satz
_wenn's ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht drauf an,_ 
wobei meiner Meinung nach alles Konzessive verschwunden ist. Ich denke daher, dass 'auch' eine unentbehrliche konzessive Funktion hat.


----------



## Frieder

Dem pflichte ich bei .


----------



## ABBA Stanza

bearded man said:


> ... wobei meiner Meinung nach alles Konzessive verschwunden ist. Ich denke daher, dass 'auch' eine unentbehrliche konzessive Funktion hat.



Ich vermisse sowieso das Konzessive am Originalsatz, weil der Satz vor dem Wiegen geäußert wird. Um Konzessive verwendet zu werden, muss das "auch" vor dem (betonten) "wenn" kommen, und erst nach dem Wiegen, oder? Also:

A: _Das ist doch ein Viertelpfund!_
B: _Auch *wenn* es ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht darauf an._
(-> OK, ich gebe zu: Es ist ein Viertelpfund [<- das ist die Konzession]. Aber trotzdem kommt es mir nicht darauf an.)

Cheers
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich vermisse sowieso das Konzessive am Originalsatz


Ich auch. Die Aussage des gesamten Satzes ist, dass es ihm auf die genaue Menge nicht ankommt, die Mengenangabe war als Größenordung (der Unterschied ist immerhin Faktor zwei) gemeint.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> erst nach dem Wiegen


Präsens hat im Deutschen oft futurische Bedeutung. „Wir gehen morgen ins Kino.“

In diesem Fall ist gemeint „wenns auch ein Viertelpfund sein wird“ oder besser „… werden sollte“.


bearded man said:


> Bitte nicht vergessen, dass das Wort 'und' im Original fehlt.  Wenn man nun beides, 'und' und 'auch', weglässt, bleibt der Satz
> _wenn's ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht drauf an,_
> wobei meiner Meinung nach alles Konzessive verschwunden ist. Ich denke daher, dass 'auch' eine unentbehrliche konzessive Funktion hat.


Ich glaube, man könnte es zumindest weiter nach hinten verschieben, ohne dass sich der Sinn ändert: „wenns ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir auch nicht darauf an.“


----------



## bearded

> Abbastanza:
> Vor dem Wiegen....erst nach dem Wiegen


Nein, ich verstehe den Satz - wie Schlabberlatz - so: ''sollte es auch ein Viertelpfund sein....'' also als Äußerung vor dem Wiegen.


----------



## manfy

ABBA Stanza said:


> (-> OK, ich gebe zu: Es ist ein Viertelpfund [<- das ist die Konzession]



Ein Konzessivsatz muss nicht unbedingt eine Konzession, ein Eingeständnis ausdrücken. Die deutsche Beschreibung Einräumungssatz scheint hier richtiger und umfassender, z.B. verstehe ich auch dies als Konzessivsatz:
"Du kannst morgen schon um 5 vorbeikommen, *obwohl* es mir gegen 6 eigentlich lieber wäre." oder "... *aber wenn* es etwas später wird, macht das auch nichts." Dieser konzessive Zusatz drückt einfach eine Einräumung, eine Abänderung der Aussage aus, auf die sie sich bezieht. 



bearded man said:


> Bitte nicht vergessen, dass das Wort 'und' im Original fehlt. Wenn man nun beides, 'und' und 'auch', weglässt, bleibt der Satz
> _wenn's ein Viertelpfund ist, kommt es mir nicht drauf an,_
> wobei meiner Meinung nach alles Konzessive verschwunden ist. Ich denke daher, dass 'auch' eine unentbehrliche konzessive Funktion hat.



Zugegeben, damit ist es wohl analytisch betrachtet kein Konzessivsatz mehr, weil das konzessive Konjunktionaladverb fehlt. Dies würde man wahrscheinlich als reinen Konditionalsatz bezeichnen, aber innerhalb des Kontexts ist die einräumende Absicht dieses Satzes nicht zu verleugnen.

Fazit, wir feilschen hier eigentlich über Terminologie der analytischen Grammatik.
Wenn du 'wenn + auch' als zusammenhängend siehst, ist 'auch' eindeutig ein Teil der Konjunktion, bzw. ein Konjunktionaladverb (da es nicht im Vorfeld steht):
"*wenn*’s *auch* ein Viertelpfund ist" 
[flache Betonung oder leichte Hervorhebung von 'wenn']

Wenn du 'auch + Nominalphrase' als zusammenhängend siehst, ist 'auch' eindeutig ein Partikel (innerhalb eines Konditionalsatzes, der eine konzessive Absicht hat):
"wenn’s *auch ein Viertelpfund* ist" (bedeutungsmäßig vergleichbar mit "wenn’s *gar ein Viertelpfund* ist")
[Betonung liegt auf 'Viertelpfund']

Beide Interpretationen sind m.E. vertretbar und korrekt, und in diesem Satz führen sie zu keinem verwertbaren Bedeutungsunterschied in der Satzaussage -- obwohl ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass bei vergleichbaren aber anderen Sätzen ein semantischer Unterschied entstehen könnte!

-------------------
Um auch noch perpends Variante mit reinem Adverb anzugeben (die wir aber als beabsichtigte Bedeutung in diesem Satz ausgeschlossen haben):
"wenn’s *auch *ein Viertelpfund ist [, so wie die letzte Portion [, dann bezahle ich das nicht]]" 
[Betonung liegt auf 'auch']

Dies wäre nun ein reiner Konditionalsatz und 'auch' ist ein Adverb mit Bedeutung 'ebenso, ebenfalls'.


----------

